# 98 Maxima Blower not working at all



## soul (Oct 12, 2009)

my 98 maxima GLE's blower is not working at all for a month now, it use to turn on by it self but now it doesnt at all. My guess is that it could be the relay. 
Can somebody confirm if that is the problem and whr do i find it.

My fan controls/climate control shows the fan at full speed but the fan is not running, used to kick in by it self earlier but now it doesnt.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If you blower motor uses a fan control amp instead of a resistor then most likely that is your problem. The amplifier could be shot.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it has a seperate fuse. Is it ok? Have you checked for power to the connector on the blower itself?


----------



## soul (Oct 12, 2009)

as of right now, I have checked the connector going in the blower motor and it is giving me 12V reading, cud it be the motor itself


----------



## soul (Oct 12, 2009)

ok i have fixed the problem,

i took the blower out and it turned on just fine, then put it back in and it didnt so i thought something might be inside preventing it, while turned on pulled it slightly back and it tuned back on. Checked inside and it looked clean and didnt notice a problem. My guess is it was maybe too much inside and something was preventing it to rotate.

Now i have tightened the screws whr i got the movement from it in the first place and its turning on and off just fine.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Glad you fixed it ok.


----------

